# Best metal pedals?



## Jbanks (Oct 13, 2019)

Any recommendations for a good metal pedal? I was thinking Thermionic Deluxe so I can scoop the mids some. Looking for a nice tight crunch. 

Thanks,
James


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 13, 2019)

I’m sure the Thermionic Deluxe will do what you want it to. What kind of tone are you after? I’m definitely more of a doom guy and just like fuzz pedals there are so many different styles of metal haha


----------



## PKRPedals (Oct 13, 2019)

I just finished the Valhalla and I believe it may be what you are looking for. It is the VH4 and it gets really nasty. I run the gain at just below half and it's enough for me. The Thermionic Deluxe is a great pedal though, I have that one also.


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 13, 2019)

I play the heavier stuff from the 80’s to today’s down tuned metal ...yes the Thermonic is a great build but you will need the mids tho ...guitar is a mid ranged instrument. 

I started here  to build a few modern boost pedals to tighten up my Pre amps ..JMP-1 and a Kartakou 5150 pre and they all have been great check out the build reports 

Check out the Revv blue and Red clones  and well as the Vh4 pedals 

Mike


----------



## mywmyw (Oct 13, 2019)

vh4 is probably the most modern and most gainy of the pedals offered here. the thermionic is a close second.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 13, 2019)

There’s also the Dwarven Hammer, Graphite, the Revv stuff, Promethium if you want to go full Swedish, Isosceles boost and the sleeper nobody mentions, the Wonder drive.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 13, 2019)

Although if we could get an Amptweaker Tight Metal PCB that would straight up kill em all!


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 13, 2019)

Oh heck yeah !


----------



## Jbanks (Oct 13, 2019)

Cool. Thanks so much for all the quick responses. I’ll probably try out a couple of them now and see which one I like the best!


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 13, 2019)

Jbanks said:


> Cool. Thanks so much for all the quick responses. I’ll probably try out a couple of them now and see which one I like the best!



Lol....I thought I would build just a few ...it’s pretty addictive !

Have fun and enjoy !


----------



## Jbanks (Oct 13, 2019)

(Un)Fortunately the VH4 and a bunch of stuff was sold out. I’ll give the Thermionic Deluxe and Dwarven Hammer a go and let you know in the build reports how it works out.


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 13, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> There’s also the Dwarven Hammer, Graphite, the Revv stuff, Promethium if you want to go full Swedish, Isosceles boost and the sleeper nobody mentions, the Wonder drive.



My fav boost builds are the Dwarven hammer , Wonder drive and the Isosceles boost ( you get both pedals in one )...really tighten things up. ...hardly use my old fav T.S pedals any more

I really like all the Friedman clones I’ve built...going to build them all

What amp are you using , does it take pedals well or are you going to run pedals thru the effects loop ?


----------



## Jbanks (Oct 13, 2019)

I have a Fender Blues Deluxe and a solid state Marshall combo I run stereo. I run both into the normal inputs and skip the FX loops. The Fender is great for pedals.


----------



## Barry (Oct 13, 2019)

I must be the only Classic rock dinosaur around here


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 13, 2019)

If you're wanting a slightly fuzzier than average metal tone, the op amp Big Muffs (Dream Fuzz, Kinetic Fuzz, Sour Grape) are my go to. Of those three, I'd say the Kinetic and Grape fare better than the traditional OABMP for brutal metal sounds.
The Thermionic is the only meant-for-metal pedal on my board, thing is almost overwhelmingly versatile. Force Feed it a RAT, and it's early thrash and grindcore heaven. It's also capable of the lo-fi early black metal tones on it's own


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 13, 2019)

Barry said:


> I must be the only Classic rock dinosaur around here



Ha, nah man I love me some classic rock as well!


----------



## Jbanks (Oct 13, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Ha, nah man I love me some classic rock as well!


Is that freedom rock? Well turn it up!! ?? I love classic rock. Just expanding my palette from a half dozen fuzzes.


----------



## benny_profane (Oct 14, 2019)

Note: this doesn’t really apply to your set up (solid state Marshall and Fender blues), but I did want to add this:

Don’t write off a tube screamer (especially if you can adjust the mid frequency center). You’d be surprised how many metal acts hit the front end of a valve amp with a TS and are set. I know that sounds like a hair/glam rig, but tube saturation and the boost can be versatile with the right amp/eq settings.  Maybe add a gate if you’re going for tight rhythm or sweep/tremolo picking. Boosts and eq’s can also make a huge difference.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 14, 2019)

Yup, Meshuggah’s early sound was a TC Integrated Preamp into a Marshall Valvestate...it can be done!


----------



## Kroars (Jun 16, 2020)

Jbanks said:


> Any recommendations for a good metal pedal? I was thinking Thermionic Deluxe so I can scoop the mids some. Looking for a nice tight crunch.
> 
> Thanks,
> James



Cant believe there’s no recommendation for the Wrectifier Distortion.  Great chunky distortion pedal.


----------

